
Cmder – Portable console emulator for Windows - aps-sids
http://gooseberrycreative.com/cmder/
======
baby
It's nice but slow and limited, I used it for years until I discovered Babun:

[http://babun.github.io/](http://babun.github.io/)

~~~
n8m
Yeah, I find it slow as well (not babun, haven't tried it yet). ConEmu always
did the job for me, but I might give babun a go.

------
maaaats
I am already a heavy user of Conemu, which this one apparently wraps. What new
would I get by switching to this? What changes have it made to Conemu that one
might like? I'm curious, always looking for a better experience.

~~~
LocalPCGuy
Basically a prettier experience by default. If you've already customized
Conemu to be prettier than default, you may not care, but if not, it is quite
a difference. Also add Clink, which gives you a bunch of cmd tools that are
defaults on Linux.

~~~
ohw
Cmd only gives you bash style keybinding, the "bunch of cmd tools" you are
referring to is from mysysgit.

Anyway, neither of cmd or mysysgit is coming from cmder, and ConEmu has
already made it straightforward to use these "add-ins". For me cmder is just a
set of configs wrapping around ConEmu.

------
klkvsk
There's a lot of comments here for which I want to reply: "Have you tried
MobaXterm? It can do want you want, and much more". But I don't want to be too
imposing, so I'll just leave it here:

[http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/features.html](http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/features.html)

------
kobilutil
My own minimalistic approach for adding normal selection and resizing on top
of an existing console window.

[https://github.com/kobilutil/wincon](https://github.com/kobilutil/wincon)

It is a 120kb single file executable, with no dependencies. No install, no
setup and no config needed.

/shameless plug

~~~
voltagex_
Is that 120kb UPXed?

Will it host Powershell?

~~~
kobilutil
Yes, 120KB uncompressed. It is statically linked using the VS2013 toolchain.

I test it on WindowsXP and use it on my Window7 dev machine. And yes,
Powershell works as well.

If you use PSReadLine, note that it sets the console to grab mouse events
(like Far Manager does for example), so hold the override key (<ctrl>) when
selecting or use _RevokeMouseInput.ps1_ script mentioned here:

[https://code.google.com/p/conemu-
maximus5/issues/detail?id=1...](https://code.google.com/p/conemu-
maximus5/issues/detail?id=1886)

see here as well

[https://github.com/lzybkr/PSReadLine/issues/197](https://github.com/lzybkr/PSReadLine/issues/197)

~~~
voltagex_
Have you thought about asking the ReactOS or Outercurve Foundation to sign
your binary? This would get rid of a Smartscreen popup on Windows 8.

~~~
kobilutil
Thx for the idea. I'll check it out.

Up untill now _wincon_ have only been tested on WindowsXP and Windows7. I
still need to add Windows8 to the test cycle.

------
yoklov
Cmder is awesome. I use it as a better interface to msysgit (I don't find
myself needing to actually work in `cmd.exe` much anymore).

I switched to it from Console2 pretty recently (last week, actually) and only
have good things to say. I only wish I could use it with zsh without having to
buy into the rest of cygwin (I find msys to be much better in nearly every
way).

~~~
notsony
So I would use Cmder instead of the standard console cmd.exe?

When would I use msysgit? Is it a competitor to Cygwin or does it solve a
different problem?

~~~
yoklov
You might. That's it's default configuration.

I'm not really an expert on the differences between msys and cygwin, but i
believe msys solves a subset of the problems solved by cygwin, while remaining
much closer to how the OS actually functions (instead of keeping windows and
unix totally separate, it does its best to merge them).

Msysgit is part of the standard git distribution on windows, I believe, and so
many people already have it installed. It comes with a bash-like shell, which
is what I'm talking about in the post above.

------
saravanadel
Great tool guys. something that was missing in windows for a long long time
and we used to wish for something like this. i really love *nix terminal
(especially mac terminal) and the best i could bake was putty with a monokai
theme. but this is really cool tool.

------
SwellJoe
This looks great, but I don't see tabs as a feature of this, which is one of
the really big things I miss when I have to work on Windows (which is
thankfully quite rarely). I usually have a gnome terminal with a half dozen or
more tabs (some named, some just in their usual locations) open when I'm
working. I could use screen or tmux (and do when I work remotely), but tabs
require less mental bandwidth, and maybe requires a different brain "core" for
spatial processing (I dunno how these things work...but tabs feel less like
work than cycling through screens in screen or tmux).

~~~
vsampath
This does support tabs in the default configuration. Ctrl+T opens new ones.

------
acd
I can recommend using conemu with Cygwin minty. This gives you tabbed
terminal, ssh command completion on. Windows. I probably should write a blog
entry about this setup. Also native git. Do try it with Vagrant also.

------
nawitus
I use this at work, but I still miss a proper Linux terminal.

------
djKianoosh
I love cmder and my whole team is starting to use it now.

Only thing I miss is broadcasting keystrokes to multiple panes when i'm ssh'ed
to multiple servers

~~~
distantsounds
I have SecureCRT set up with Cygwin running locally. Just customize your bash
shell like normal, you get the best of both worlds.

------
altano
I love Cmder but went back to Console2 because I find it almost impossibly
confusing to configure (there are 900 settings) and more importantly, it
occasionally stops accepting input for ~5 seconds.

I hope the Windows 10 native console improvements are as good as they sound.

------
0xFFC
Cmder was really awesome , the only problem I had with it is that it has so
many settings , like tabing , and there is no way for disabling them. But as
far as I can tell , Cmder is excellent tool , despite of my specific view
about terminal application.

~~~
bjg
You can disable the display of the tab bar in ConEmu.

Main -> Tabs -> "Don't Show".

There is another setting to always start a new instance of ConEmu, which
together seem like it might give you what you want.

------
slantyyz
For me, Cmder was the one app that helped me easily transition back to Windows
from OSX.

My only gripe with it is that it regularly loses keystrokes when using
Autohotkey for text expansion.

------
arunc
Nice to see Conemu with GNU Readline. Search history and auto completion are
the features I always missed in Conemu. Thumbs up to the developers (of Clink
as well).

------
ryanmarsh
I've been using this about two years and love it.

------
niix
Sorry, a bit off topic but can you share that pixelated cloud background from
the main image? It looks really nice.

------
mark-r
The landing page is really light on details.

Is the color selection based on ANSI escape sequences? Does it handle UTF-8?

------
ninkendo
Wait, so your github repo just has binaries in it? It doesn't seem like you're
doing it right.

~~~
detaro
? It does seem to contain everything. Note that it really is just a software
package and wraps other software that of course doesn't live in that repo.
(Conemu, git)

------
joshuapants
Cmder is great, I only wish I had more use for it

~~~
yoklov
Do you do anything in msysgit? You can configure it to launch a gitbash shell
instead of a cmd.exe one.

~~~
joshuapants
Not with any great frequency, really.

